# Shaved!



## Tyler's Sis (Feb 27, 2005)

Tyler's fur is shaved bald! It grew a little but now he looks like a chihuahua poodle mix! I will see if I can get pictures.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

He's not bald from what I can see. 
he is just very cute. Very nice


----------



## SNOWY (Oct 4, 2004)




----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Poor baby!!! But why was he shaved?


----------



## elliesmomie (Apr 9, 2005)

i think he looks cute!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

I don't think she's put the pics of his grooming up yet. That picture in her post, is her siggy. Unless I'm missing something.......


----------



## SNOWY (Oct 4, 2004)

where do you see the picture?


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Carrie_@Jul 29 2005, 04:18 PM
> *I don't think she's put the pics of his grooming up yet.  That picture in her post, is her siggy.  Unless I'm missing something.......
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Nope, thats just the siggy!


----------



## Tyler's Sis (Feb 27, 2005)

Hah! Yeah, that's my siggy. But no, he's bald. That picture isn't bald. His fur was tangled because when people brushed him he moved around to much and was hard to brush.


----------



## Tyler's Sis (Feb 27, 2005)

Okay, here comes the pics! And here he _is_ shaved.



















Doesn't he look like a chihuahua?


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

If his ears were longer, his hair cut would be very similar to what Little C and Sir N have now. *I* cut their hair this time. The last time the groomer did it, she did it MUCH shorter than Tyler's. They were pink. I mean, really, really pink. It was like they had no hair at all. It took more than a week before they were even a little bit white. Thankfully, no matter how bad a hair cut, it's always grown back.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

Awww!! What a cutie!!







He looks 100% Malt to me....I think the cut is really cute. Does HE like it? I bet he does.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

That IS shaved!!!!








What a cutie!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Whoa..... it is indeed very short!!!


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tyler's Sis_@Jul 31 2005, 02:23 AM
> *Okay, here comes the pics! And here he is shaved.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


i think he is adorable with or without hair i keep maxi very short during the summer the difference with your haircut and mine is i make them keep maxis hair full on his head and face to keep his puppy look maxis body hair is very short and i keep his beauitful plume tail . he gets groomed every 3 weeks , once summer is over ill let him have more body hair but the truth is its very hot up here in new york and i notice he is happier with his hair shorter
your baby looks fine


----------



## Tyler's Sis (Feb 27, 2005)

Yeah, I'm not used to seeing malteses fur short, and I never knew Tyler's snout was that long!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

You weren't kidding when you said shaved! Ty looks so cute!!!


----------



## Quincymom (Oct 17, 2004)

Better not forget the sunscreen! But really, he is still adorable. Had to do the same thing to Quincy when he got matted, can't wait for it to grow back. In the meantime enjoy the break from the brushing! (I know the dogs do)


----------



## Tyler's Sis (Feb 27, 2005)




----------

